# Why don't cats stink?



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Their bodies I mean. Think about it: if we humans never bathed and only wiped ourselves down with a damp rag soaked in tuna, we would reek to high heaven. But they don't, they smell like new leather (Nunu) or birdseed (Girly). I read somewhere that they have some anti-bacterial enzymes in their saliva, but another article says that is rubbish. Is there a scientific reason why domestic cats do not smell "bad". I mean, many dogs have a doggie smell and lions stink.


----------



## Kiltar (Jan 20, 2013)

I don't know (though I am pleased they don't stink!) - could it be because they don't sweat (or don't sweat much)?


----------



## LDK1 (Oct 1, 2010)

Actually, you've made me think.

Besides the saliva, I wonder if it's because cats are so flexible and can reach most of their bodies?

I've never seen a wildlife programme where lions use the most complicated and sometimes very unflattering of poses to groom themselves 

Also, cats spend quite a lot of _time_ grooming, like rats. When I had rats their fur always smelt gorgeous.


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

koekemakranka said:


> Their bodies I mean. Think about it: if we humans never bathed and only wiped ourselves down with a damp rag soaked in tuna, we would reek to high heaven. But they don't, they smell like new leather (Nunu) or birdseed (Girly). I read somewhere that they have some anti-bacterial enzymes in their saliva, but another article says that is rubbish. Is there a scientific reason why domestic cats do not smell "bad". I mean, many dogs have a doggie smell and lions stink.


I don't understand it, either, I mean, they lick their bums every single day and they still smell delicious.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

You obviously haven't smelt Romeo .. poor little sod. 

I think pets often take on there humans smells... My dog diesel always smells of perfume (Not because we've sprayed him with it) or washing detergent because he sleeps in bed with us and is always being cuddled!!

Button also smells like us... same reason I think.


----------



## SiaAndMaxsMum (Sep 10, 2012)

I wonder this too! And I'm sure if I licked my bum clean i'd get an upset stomach to say the least!!! 

I love my cats smell! Well....apart from immediately after toilet time!


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

egyptianreggae said:


> I don't understand it, either, I mean, they lick their bums every single day and they still smell delicious.


And then they lick themselves all over afterwards :tongue: and then we kiss them.............


----------



## LDK1 (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm more surprised about the horrible, stinky, meat-breath smell that eminates from them when they yawn not being transfered to their fur when grooming.

Lions probably smell lovely - to each other.


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

The back of my cat Roger's head always used to smell of my mum's hand cream. Happy memories


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

maisiecat said:


> And then they lick themselves all over afterwards :tongue: and then we kiss them.............


I only ever kiss Tiny and Simba between the ears, which I do heartily, often and with considerable gusto. This would be a good way round the bum/catfood problem, as not even they can lick the tops of their own heads, if only they didn't groom each other. Tiny always goes a bit overboard when grooming Simba, he licks the top of his head so much he looks as if he's got a mohican...


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

SiaAndMaxsMum said:


> And I'm sure if I licked my bum clean i'd get an upset stomach to say the least!!!


Not to mention a huge chiropractor bill!

Be warned, people - only highly trained politicians should attempt that kind of stunt, and even they usually reserve it for the most critical of situations, such as scandal avoidance or the formulation of election promises...


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

egyptianreggae said:


> I only ever kiss Tiny and Simba between the ears, which I do heartily, often and with considerable gusto. This would be a good way round the bum/catfood problem, as not even they can lick the tops of their own heads, if only they didn't groom each other. Tiny always goes a bit overboard when grooming Simba, he licks the top of his head so much he looks as if he's got a mohican...


It wouldn't really work though, in fact could be even worse. They dig around in the litter tray, stand on what is in it, then get out and lick their paws, and rub them over their faces and the tops of their heads - we can't win


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

koekemakranka said:


> Think about it: if we humans never bathed and only wiped ourselves down with a damp rag soaked in tuna, we would reek to high heaven.


That bit made me laugh so hard! Thank you :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

